# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Ungjillëzimi i Hyjëlindëses Mari - (Vangjelizmoi) - 25 mars

## GATA

*Ungjillëzimi (Vangjelizmoi)*

Festa e Ungjillëzimit të Virgjëreshës Mari është në 25 Mars, nëntë muaj para Krishtlindjes. Ajo është kremtimi i lajmërimit të lindjes së Krishtit te Virgjëresha Mari, siç është shkruar në Ungjillin e Shën Llukës.

*Në muajin e gjashtë, engjëlli Gabriel u dërgua nga Perëndia në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhej Nazaret, te një e virgjër, që ishte fejuar me një njeri që quhej Josif, nga shtëpia e Davidit; dhe emri i Virgjëreshës ishte Maria. Dhe engjëlli hyri te ajo dhe tha: "Gëzohu, o hirplote, Zoti është bashkë me ty; e bekuar je ti në mes të grave". Por, ajo kur e pa u turbullua nga fjalët e tij dhe pyeste vetveten çfarë kuptimi mund të kishte një përshëndetje e tillë. Dhe engjëlli i tha: "Mos ki frikë, Mari, sepse ke gjetur hir para Perëndisë. Dhe ja, ti do të mbetesh shtatzënë dhe do të lindësh një djalë dhe do t'ia vesh emrin Jisu. Ai do të jetë i madh dhe do të quhet Biri i Shumë të Lartit; dhe Zoti Perëndi do t'i japë fronin e Davidit, atit të tij; dhe do të mbretërojë mbi shtëpinë e Jakovit përjetë, edhe mbretëria e tij nuk do të ketë kurrë mbarim." Dhe Maria i tha engjëllit: "Si do të ndodhë kjo, përderisa unë nuk njoh burrë?" Dhe engjëlli, duke u përgjigjur, i tha: "Fryma e Shenjtë do të vijë mbi ty dhe pushteti i Shumë të Lartit do të të mbulojë me hijen e vet; prandaj edhe foshnja e shenjtë që do të lindë prej teje, do të quhet Bir i Perëndisë. Dhe ja, Elisabeta, far' e fisi yt, edhe ajo, në pleqërinë e saj, mbeti shtatzënë me një djalë; dhe ky është muaji i gjashtë për atë, që e quanin shterpë, sepse me Perëndinë asgjë s'është e pamundshme." Atëherë Maria tha: "Ja shërbëtorja e Zotit; le të më ndodhë sipas fjalës sate". Dhe engjëlli u largua prej saj (Lluka 1:26-38).*

Shërbesat e festës së Ungjillëzimit, Mëngjesorja dhe Mesha Hyjnore, theksojnë përsëri e përsëri sihariqin e gëzuar të shpëtimit të njerëzve në Lindjen e Shpëtimtarit.

*Sot është nisja e shpëtimit tonë dhe shfaqja e misterit të përjetshëm; i Biri i Perëndisë bëhet i Biri i Virgjëreshës dhe Gavrili ungjillëzon këtë gëzim. Prandaj, le t'i thërrasim Hyjlindëses: Gëzohu o Hirplote, Zoti është me ty (Përlëshorja).*

Një tipar i veçantë i kësaj feste është *Kanoni Mëngjesor*, i cili ka karakterin e një dialogu ndërmjet Kryengjëllit Gavril dhe Virgjëreshës Mari. Gjithashtu, ndërmjet elementëve më popullorë të festës është *Madhërimi*, i cili ka formën e përshëndetjes tonë ndaj nënës virgjëreshë me fjalët e Kryengjëllit:

*Me zërin e kryengjëllit le të thërrasim te ty, o virgjëreshë e kulluar: Gëzohu o Hirplote, Zoti është bashkë me ty'. (Madhërimi).*

Prandaj, kremtimi i Ungjillëzimit është festa e marrjes tonë të sihariqit të shpëtimit dhe i lavdërimit tonë të shërbëtores së Perëndisë Maria, e cila u bë Nëna e Perëndisë në mish.

Meqenëse festa e Ungjillëzimit bie normalisht në periudhën e Kreshmës së Madhe, mënyra e kremtimit ndryshon nga viti në vit, duke u varur se në cilën ditë bie. Nëse festa bie në një ditë jave të Kreshmës, gjë që ka më shumë mundësi, *Mesha Hyjnore* e festës bëhet në mbrëmje me *Mbrëmësoren* dhe kështu, kremtohet mbas një dite agjërimi të plotë. Kur ndodh kjo, ndiqen rregullat e agjërimit të Meshës së Dhuratave të Parashenjtëruara. Mesha Hyjnore e Ungjillëzimit, është e vetmja meshë e Shën Joan Gojartit që lejohet në një ditë jave, gjatë Kreshmës së Madhe.

----------

Irenna (28-03-2015)

----------


## Albo

Sot eshte Festa e Vangjelizmoit, Ungjellizimit te Shen Marise.

Albo

----------



----------


## flory80

Gëzuar ditën e Ungjillizimit të Shën Mërisë, të gjithë Ortodoksëve Shqiptarë kudo ku jetojnë, në trojet e tyre kudo në Ballkan apo në diasporë!

----------



----------


## Matrix

Ne daten 25 Mars, Kisha Orthodhokse kremton Ungjillezimin e Hyjlindeses, ose ashtu sic njihet ne fjalorin popullor: Shen Vangjelizmoin.

Kjo dite eshte ekzaktesisht 9 muaj para Krishtlindjes.
Besoj se me kaq informacion e kuptoni se per cfare behet fjale. 

Eshte dita kur Perendia mori natyren njerezore dhe u misherua ne barkun e Virgjereshes Mari. Biri i Perendise u be Biri i Virgjereshes dhe Krye-engjelli Gabriel e ungjillezoi (shpalli) kete cudi. Maria kete dite u shnderrua ne Hyjlindese (Ajo qe lind Hyjin).
Me kete nuk nenkuptojme se ajo lindi Perendine ne natyren hyjnore, sepse Perendia eshte i perjetshem dhe nuk ka fillim as fund, por se Ai qe lindi prej Marise ishte Perendia i perjetshem, ndaj ajo mori titullin e perjetshem Hyjlindese!

Kjo shpallet me gezim nga Elisabeta, nena e Shen Joan Pagezorit kur Maria i shkoi per vizite. Elisabeta shpall se eshte nder dhe lavdi per te qe Nena e Zotit te vije per vizite tek ajo, dhe madje Joani ne barkun e nenes se vet, kur degjoi pershendetjen e Marise, kerceu nga gezimi. Maria, me perulesi e quan veten e saj sherbetore te Zotit, dhe nga ana tjeter profetizon se te gjitha brezat do e quajne te lume. Ajo eshte gruaja me e bekuar nga gjithe grate, sepse pranoi vullnetarisht te behej pjese e planit te perjetshem te Zotit per t'u misheruar, duke u bere nena e Tij. Perendia mori natyren njerezore permes Marise. Ai u be "Fara e Gruas" ne permbushje te profecise se lashte ne Eden.

Maria, me bindjen e saj, kthehu prapsht mosbindjen e Eves. Adami i vjeter ra permes Eves, Adami i Ri e mposhti renien e Adamit te vjeter permes Marise. Ky rol decisiv i Marise ne shpetim eshte shkaku qe ajo ka marre tituj nderi neper te gjithe historine e Kishes. Ajo u nderua nga Zoti per t'u ngritur truperisht ne qiell, per te mos provuar prishjen e trupit nga efekti i vdekjes, duke qendruar perjetesisht prane Birit te saj Perendi-Njeri, per te qene fruti i pare i bashkesise kristiane te te shpenguarve. Ajo eshte e shpenguara e pare nga efekti i vdekjes, nje shembull i gjalle i shpengimit te pergjithshem permes Krishtit Zotit tone.

Megjithate, ajo u karakterizua deri ne fund te jetes se saj tokesore nga perulesia e tejskajshme. Ajo imitoi Birin e saj, i Cili dhe pse ishte Perendi, mori natyre sherbetori dhe ju perul deri ne vdekje te kryqit Atit te Vet. Edhe ajo nuk u mburr ne faktin se eshte Hyjlindese, por e numeroi veten e vet si nje sherbetore e Krishtit. Zeri i saj nuk mbizoteroi ne takimet e hershme te Kishes. Ajo ne heshtje deshmoi me jeten e saj se perulesia eshte ajo qe solli Perendine ne toke dhe ngriti njeriun ne qiell!

*Sot është nisja e shpëtimit tonë dhe shfaqja e misterit të përjetshëm; i Biri i Perëndisë bëhet i Biri i Virgjëreshës dhe Gabrieli ungjillëzon këtë gëzim. Prandaj, le t'i thërrasim Hyjlindëses: Gëzohu o Hirplote, Zoti është me ty*

----------



----------


## Luani33

> Ne daten 25 Mars, Kisha Orthodhokse kremton Ungjillezimin e Hyjlindeses, ose ashtu sic njihet ne fjalorin popullor: Shen Vangjelizmoin.
> 
> Kjo dite eshte ekzaktesisht 9 muaj para Krishtlindjes.
> Besoj se me kaq informacion e kuptoni se per cfare behet fjale. 
> 
> Eshte dita kur Perendia mori natyren njerezore dhe u misherua ne barkun e Virgjereshes Mari. Biri i Perendise u be Biri i Virgjereshes dhe Krye-engjelli Gabriel e ungjillezoi (shpalli) kete cudi. Maria kete dite u shnderrua ne Hyjlindese (Ajo qe lind Hyjin).
> Me kete nuk nenkuptojme se ajo lindi Perendine ne natyren hyjnore, sepse Perendia eshte i perjetshem dhe nuk ka fillim as fund, por se Ai qe lindi prej Marise ishte Perendia i perjetshem, ndaj ajo mori titullin e perjetshem Hyjlindese!
> 
> Kjo shpallet me gezim nga Elisabeta, nena e Shen Joan Pagezorit kur Maria i shkoi per vizite. Elisabeta shpall se eshte nder dhe lavdi per te qe Nena e Zotit te vije per vizite tek ajo, dhe madje Joani ne barkun e nenes se vet, kur degjoi pershendetjen e Marise, kerceu nga gezimi. Maria, me perulesi e quan veten e saj sherbetore te Zotit, dhe nga ana tjeter profetizon se te gjitha brezat do e quajne te lume. Ajo eshte gruaja me e bekuar nga gjithe grate, sepse pranoi vullnetarisht te behej pjese e planit te perjetshem te Zotit per t'u misheruar, duke u bere nena e Tij. Perendia mori natyren njerezore permes Marise. Ai u be "Fara e Gruas" ne permbushje te profecise se lashte ne Eden.
> ...


matrix
Deri ketu me pelqeu komenti yt,dhe natyrisht cdo kush qe desheron mund te mesoje.
por ...per komentin e me poshtem me duket sikur nuk e kam lexur ndokund .
E kam fjalen per ato qe i kam nenvizuar.  
[I]Ajo u nderua nga Zoti per t'u ngritur truperisht ne qiell, per te mos provuar prishjen e trupit nga efekti i vdekjes, duke qendruar perjetesisht prane Birit te saj Perendi-Njeri, per te qene fruti i pare i bashkesise kristiane te te shpenguarve. Ajo eshte e shpenguara e pare nga efekti i vdekjes, nje shembull i gjalle i shpengimit te pergjithshem permes Krishtit Zotit tone.
Gjithashtu,qe nuk jam i bindur qe ka ndonje vend ku flitet *per frutin e pare te bashkesise kristjane te te shpenguarve per nenen e tij*
Per me teper Ai (Krishti)e cfaqi vehten mbas ringjalljes per here te pare tek Maria Madalena,dhe ishte ajo qe e ndoqi Zotin ne nje menyre te re ,me pendese dhe besim(modeli i Vertete i braktisjes se  jetes qe jep vdekje,ne perqafimin e Jetes qe jep Jete te perjeteshme. 

Megjithate, ajo u karakterizua deri ne fund te jetes se saj tokesore nga perulesia e tejskajshme. Ajo imitoi Birin e saj, i Cili dhe pse ishte Perendi, mori natyre sherbetori dhe ju perul deri ne vdekje te kryqit Atit te Vet. Edhe ajo nuk u mburr ne faktin se eshte Hyjlindese, por e numeroi veten e vet si nje sherbetore e Krishtit. Zeri i saj nuk mbizoteroi ne takimet e hershme te Kishes. Ajo ne heshtje deshmoi me jeten e saj se perulesia eshte ajo qe solli Perendine ne toke dhe ngriti njeriun ne qiell!
  edhe ketu me duket  sikur ka ca bojra ca si llustra(gjithsesi eshte mendimi im) per me teper kur nga Shkrimi dime qe Krishti ne momentin e kryqezimit, (ndarja nga bota e Mishit per tu kthyer tek Ati) I kalon (si nje testament te vogel)Gjonit, Marien(nenen e deri tanishme) lexojme :
Atehere Jezusi,kur pa nenen e tij  dhe prane saj dishepullin qe donte, i tha nenes se tij : "O grua,ja biri yt!"
Pastaj i tha dishepullit : -"Ja nena jote!".Dhe qe ate moment ai e mori ne shtepine e vet....

[/B]Sot është nisja e shpëtimit tonë dhe shfaqja e misterit të përjetshëm; i Biri i Perëndisë bëhet i Biri i Virgjëreshës dhe Gabrieli ungjillëzon këtë gëzim. Prandaj, le t'i thërrasim Hyjlindëses: Gëzohu o Hirplote, Zoti është me ty [/B][/QUOTE]  

Nejse ky eshte mendimi yt dhe ai c'far shpreha une ishte i imi. :buzeqeshje:

----------



----------


## Albo

Ne kete dite te bekuar, Zoti i shpalli per here te pare krijeses, Ungjillin e Tij, Lajmin e Mire. E beri kete nepermjet Kryengjellit te tij Gabriel teksa i shfaqet Virgjereshes se Tereshenjte Mari!

Virgjeresha Mari eshte gruaja me e lumeruar ne historine e njerezimit, si ne toke, edhe ne qiell, dhe ishte ajo e para qe i shkoi deri ne fund, rruges qe marrim te gjithe ne te krishteret, rrugen e Ungjillizimit dhe Shenjterimit.

Ruana o Nene e Tereshenjte Hireplote me Lutjet e Tua e Hirin Tend te gjithe ne mekataret!

Albo

----------

Irenna (28-03-2015)

----------


## Albo

Ruana o Nene e Tereshenjte e Hireplote te gjithe ne mekataret me lutjet e tua!

----------

Irenna (28-03-2015)

----------


## Albo

Shpesh, predikuesit e krishtere, sidomos ata protestante, flasin per "Lajmin e Mire", qe ne orthodhokset i themi Ungjill, por pa patur kontekstin e duhur historik se kur dhe kush e degjoi kete Lajm te Mire e para. Festa e Ungjillizimit të Hyjëlindëses Mari është Dita e Bekuar kur Zoti na e shfaqi këtë Lajm të Mirë duke i dërguar Engjëllin Gavril, një vajze të re me emrin Mari. Sa ngazelluese jane fjalët që dolën nga goja e Engjëllit Gavril, akoma më ngazëlluese janë fjalët që dolën nga goja e një vajze virgjëreshë 14 vjeçare, kur iu drejtuar Engjëllit të Perëndisë me fjalët "Ja shërbëtorja e Zotit; le të më ndodhë sipas fjalës sate."

Ungjilli nuk do të kish marrë dhenë dhe plani i Zotit nuk do të ishte venë në lëvizje, nëse virgjëresha Mari, nuk do të kish pranuar me vullnetin e saj të lirë, planin e Perendisë për njeriun, krijesën e Tij. Shpesh, predikuesit e anashkalojnë apo nuk i kushtojnë vëmendjen e duhur këtij fakti. Zoti ynë Triun asnjëherë nuk i impon me forcë Vullnetin e Tij krijesës së tij, njeriut. Eshtë gjithmonë në dorën tonë, që me vullnet të lirë, të zgjedhim një jetë me Perendinë apo një jetë larg Tij. 

Le të bëhet në mua Vullneti yt o Zot, jo vullneti im! - është mësimi që Nëna e Terëshenjtë na jep të gjithë ne të krishterëve sot.

----------


## Albo

Gëzuar Festën e Vangjelizmoit të gjithë të krishterëve orthodhoksë!

9 muaj plot nga dita e Krishtlindjes, Lindjes së Krishtit, Kisha kujton e feston ardhjen e Ungjillit në tokë. E para që e dëgjoi këtë Ungjill, këtë Lajm të Mirë, ishte Virgjëresha e Kulluar Mari, që nga kjo ditë ajo do të bëhej edhe Nëna e Zotit tonë Krisht! Më e bekuara nga të gjitha gratë e kësaj bote, Nëna e gjithë të Krishterëve dhe gjithë shenjtorëve të Kishës, Mbretëresha e Kupës së Qiellit, që në lavdinë e saj, përkujdeset dhe na ndihmon të gjithë ne mëkatarëve sa herë që e zëmë emrin e saj në gojë për ndihmë.

Ka vetëm një rrugë për ne njerëzit për të njohur Krishtin, dhe kjo rrugë fillon pikërisht me Nënën e Tij të Tërëshenjtë, Virgjëreshën e Kulluar Mari.

Dita e festimit të kësaj feste bie gjithmonë gjatë Kreshmës së Madhe dhe në këtë ditë, besimtarët e krishterë hanë peshk.

Mbrona o Nënë e Tërëshenjtë nga i ligu me lutjet e Tua, dhe lutju Birit Tënd për shpëtimin e shpirtrave tanë!

Amin

----------


## Albo



----------

